# Location Location Location



## sarshaz (Jul 21, 2010)

Hi All 

Id like to sa Hi to everybody im new to this forum:clap2:

I am thinking of relocating to Rhodes and would really like some help can anybody please supply me with an agent or rental company or person (s) who deal in long term lets (1 year min).

I am grateful in advance for any info supplied.

Have a great day 
Sar:eyebrows:


----------



## tpebop (Nov 2, 2009)

Hello we live on Rhodes. There are no companies of that type here.The only way of finding rental property, is to visit & ask around.
Do you know , that to buy / rent anything you need a Greek tax number.
To obtain that, requires an in person visit to the tax office in Rhodes Town
Will you be coming here to work ? I am sorry to say the job situation here is very bad even for Greeks.Albanians & Africans take a lot of jobs. I know of a lot of Brits. who have had to return to the UK.


----------



## sarshaz (Jul 21, 2010)

tpebop said:


> Hello we live on Rhodes. There are no companies of that type here.The only way of finding rental property, is to visit & ask around.
> Do you know , that to buy / rent anything you need a Greek tax number.
> To obtain that, requires an in person visit to the tax office in Rhodes Town
> Will you be coming here to work ? I am sorry to say the job situation here is very bad even for Greeks.Albanians & Africans take a lot of jobs. I know of a lot of Brits. who have had to return to the UK.


Thanks for that Tpebop.... I plan to visit Rhodes and look around, Getting a tax number arranged is not an issue for me, nor is working as my work can come with me (The o great interweb).:ranger:

I think lots of brits are returning to the UK from many countries.

Thanks


----------

